# Rocket R60V problem ?



## haolq (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi all .

I bought used Rocket R60v , when extracting coffee under variable pressure 3bar (4s) -6bar (5s) -8bar (8s) -5bar (10s), the pressure gauge is unstable, someone uses Does the Rocket R60V look like this? I contacted the distributor, they explained it worked just fine ????


----------

